# automatisch Zahlen stezen



## Gast (19. Feb 2007)

Ich habe ein TextFeld. Ich will, wenn ich eine Zahl in das TextFeld eingebe, dass automatisch Zahlen davor gesetzt werden. (z.B. Wenn ich 3 eingebe, dass automatisch 0003 da steht) Dafür brauchte ich einen Code.

_[Edit by Beni: Nach Aufgaben und Gesuche verschoben, sieht ja nicht wie eine Frage aus...]_


----------



## Gast (19. Feb 2007)

Hast recht könnt dieses Thema wieder löschen.
Mein Fehler!!


----------



## unknown_member (20. Feb 2007)

Wieso löschen? Ist doch jetzt in das richtige Forum verschoben worden... ???:L 


Zum Problem: Ich würde das so machen:



```
import java.io.*;   // Das Paket IO importieren

public class Adder {
  
  public static void main (String[] args) throws IOException {
  

    InputStreamReader inStream =
        new InputStreamReader( System.in );
    BufferedReader stdin =
        new BufferedReader( inStream );       // Die Reader einbauen
        

    String zahlS;       //Der String, der eingelesen wird

    int     zahl;       //Der Integer der Zahl, die aus zahlS gemacht wird
    int   laenge;       //Ein Integer, der die Anzahl der Ziffern ausgibt
    String ergebnis;    //Der String, der am Ende als fertiges Ergebnis plus Nullen ausgegeben wird

        
        
    System.out.println("Geben Sie die Zahl ein:");    //Nach der Zahl fragen
    zahlS = stdin.readLine();                         //Die Zahl als String einlesen
    zahl = Integer.parseInt(zahlS);                   //Den String zu einem Integer konvertieren
    
    laenge = zahlS.length();                          //Die Länge des Strings ermitteln und als Integer speichern
    


     if (laenge == 1) {                               //000 plus die Zahl, wenn die Länge 1 ist
       ergebnis = "000" + zahl;
       System.out.println(ergebnis);
     }
     
     if (laenge == 2) {                               //00 plus die Zahl, wenn die Länge 2 ist
       ergebnis = "00" + zahl;
       System.out.println(ergebnis);
     }
     
     if (laenge == 3) {                               //0 plus die Zahl, wenn die Länge 3 ist
       ergebnis = "0" + zahl;
       System.out.println(ergebnis);
     }
     
     if (laenge == 4) {                               //Nur die Zahl, wenn die Länge 4 ist
       ergebnis = "" + zahl;
       System.out.println(ergebnis);
     }
     
     if (laenge > 4) {                                //Wenn die Länge über 4 ist, eine Fehlermeldung ausgeben
       System.out.println("Die Zahl war zu lang. Nur 4 Ziffern!");
     }
  }
}
```



PS: Ich hab dir auch gleich alles kommentiert, damit du daraus schnell eine GUI machen kannst.


----------



## WieselAc (20. Feb 2007)

naja zu verbessern wäre:

- Exception Handling
- printf 
- (switch case)


----------

